# Roofing Mystery.



## sayzero (Feb 13, 2013)

.....


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

What brand are they?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Each brand reacts differently to certian installation conditions.

I have had trouble with certian brands not tabbing during summer months when they were installed during winter months. So some of the response will be measured by actual experience with a certian brands of shingle. We have installed enough to know which ones fail and why.

Honestly your ventilation has nothing to do with the shingles tabbing down. The shingles themselves should have been hand tabbed in four places during installation. The curling should have gone away with warmer weather.

Also if the shingles are not laid flat, meaning they still had some curling from the package. I have seen them actaully seal before they laid down flat. It looks as if the shingles are curling up so I dont know if this is an issue.

The curling would be from ventilation issues but is hard to say.

When did the curling start? Did they lay down nice for awhile? Were they installed with edges curling?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I do not think that your weather is warm enough yet to get an accurate indication of what the shingles will do..... if it is only that side of the roof you could always go up there with a heat gun and heat the worst ones by hand and see if you can get them to seal. Personally i wouldnt panic until you have gone through a real spat of warm weather.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't roof below freezing, preferrably don't below 40.

If you have to roof below freezing each and every shingle needs to be manually sealed with sealant. This will cost extra. Again why roof below freezing unless you have to? Roofers don't charge enough and just want to slap down shingles to pay their bills, understandable they want to pay there bills but the chance for failure goes up exponentially in cold weather.

If the shingles are not manually sealed they may end up becoming contaminated and if so will then never sealed. If not contaminated they may eventually seal in the future. 







sayzero said:


> Well, 17 views and not one response. I must be in the wrong place. I thought this was a roofing forum. Oh well!


Sorry we were busy serving out PAYING customers and spending time with our families, Jerk. Sorry we wern't quick enough to give you our hard earned expertise FREELY to you. I don't feel the need to help anyone further who feels *entitled *to our free assistance. I'm bowing out of this thread now.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

No you didn't ask you insisted using a guilt trip to persuade people into answering your question because we didn't answer fast enough for you. It's not like we're sitting here on pins and needles just waiting to answer your questions. Did you ever think the 17 views were bots, hmmm? Did you think that your second post wasn't the least bit insulting? 

I call it as I see it. You can't please everyone. Your second post was a jerky thing to do, so I called you a jerk. Am I sorry? Well, no. Could I be wrong? Well, yes. But if you're not a jerk then my name calling shouldn't have any affect. But if it did have an affect maybe you know your little guilt trip post was a childish jerky thing to do. 

As for your respect, I don't know you, so oh well. All I know about you is you came here asking for our help then insulting us when the help didn't come fast enough. Can you dispute those facts?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

A general contractor who owns a 32 year old renovation company should have seen this before...


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Damn, I just wrote this long thread with all of these options and hit POST. In the meantime my internet went down!

Now your stuck with this:

What do you think is the issue with this roof?

P.S. His name is "GRUMPY"!!! He tends to get a bit stirred up every now and then. I think he likes it! (Insert a little "emotioncon" stirring a kettle here.)

It's also fun to read.....:whistling:


----------



## roofdude (Feb 15, 2013)

My guess would be the shingles were very old when you bought them and have laid out in your suppliers yard being exposed to the weather. This combined with them being restacked or returned would of caused issues before installation even started. I agree that the shingles should have been hand sealed. You can try hand sealing them now and see if that resolves the issue. 

Is the side that is not sealing the north slope?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The simple answer is I and probably the majority of the forum can help you. You get more bees with honey than you do with vinegar. In short familiarize yourself with the search function because similar topics have been asked and answered, and please stop wasting our time. 

As for me being the resident ass hat, well I tend to say the things other people are thinking. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thought your little cry baby guilt trip wasn't un-necessary.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I am going to side with Grumpy here..... A simple "still looking for an answer here" 2nd post may have ruffled a few less feathers. I almost didnt reply myself because of your post.


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a great thread - customers need to understand that when they want the best (cheapest) price that - your "roofing contractor" will get you a 3 tab shingle - we have done a three tab job in 10 years- you get what you pay for... and yes cold weather application should have been followed (I've seen Box Store 3 tab go bad in 5 years)


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I was also going to ask the question on why the 3 tab was used at all in the first place but thought better of it... but now since it has been asked... why did you use a cheap 3 tab?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> As for me being the resident _ass hat_, well I tend to say the things other people are thinking. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thought your little cry baby guilt trip wasn't un-necessary.


You said ass hat!:cowboy:

:blink:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I can't get over the Ass Hat comment. It's not that I haven't heard it a few times in my life but never in such context.

GRUMPY, rather than Senior Member under your moniker you should put "Resident Ass Hat":laughing:


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

i think we know who the real idiot here is.....

you seem to know an awful lot about crack....... past coming back to haunt you?

geez 4 plus decades as a cheap ass builder who uses nothing but sub par products  must be alot of houses ready to fall down in your neighborhood.


anyone that would come into a forum and attack a persons wife and kids is a piece of work. You are living proof that pathetic human beings are still every where even in this day and age. utterly disgusting.

oh crap..... i just noticed you are from northern Virginia... that explains everything..... Im guessing that your sister is also your aunt and your mom is your 2nd cousin?


end of discussion


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

AnyMonkey said:


> i think we know who the real idiot here is.....
> 
> you seem to know an awful lot about crack....... past coming back to haunt you?
> 
> ...


:blink:

What the hell happened here? 

Crack? Kids? Wife? WTF?

The guy erased everything. I missed it!:wallbash:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I miss everything fun


----------

